# Traditional mowing regimes being ditched as aesthetics and morality come under scrutiny



## claydus (Jun 2, 2019)

https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2021/mar/13/lawn-growers-throw-in-trowel-meadows-replace-perfect-stripes

It's that time of year again! Time for some nut job wanting to "cancel" lawncare.

As gardeners turn lawns into wildflower meadows, or take the eco-conservation charity Plantlife's increasingly popular #NoMowMay pledge, so stately homes, parks and playing fields are ditching traditional mowing regimes and allowing wildflowers to flourish.

Now the aesthetics and even morality of a striped lawn are being challenged. Michael Pollan, the US writer, declared: *"Lawns are nature purged of death and sex."*

Don's comments were "music to our ears", said Trevor Dines, of Plantlife, which urges people to pause mowing lawns in May to allow daisies, bird's-foot trefoil and dandelions to flower in the grass.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Like clockwork. It's crazy how these types of stories pop up every year around this time.

I saw that one show up in a news feed over the weekend, but didn't give them the click.


----------



## RCUK (Jul 16, 2018)

I'm glad Allett mowers called out Monty Don for his nut job idea, of course he didn't respond. Too busy looking at weeds.


----------



## Retromower (Jan 28, 2021)

claydus said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2021/mar/13/lawn-growers-throw-in-trowel-meadows-replace-perfect-stripes
> 
> It's that time of year again! Time for some nut job wanting to "cancel" lawncare.
> 
> ...


Intersting. There certainly are some ecological concerns with lawn care, such as the air pollution that mowers cause and with phosphate runoff.
I could easily counter those who cite those issues by saying you could just get a reel mower and replace your weed wacker with one of those long handled scissors like Fiskars makes.
Some of my neibors have wildflower yards and thats cool. Me, I like having grass.


----------

